# A Sleepy Hiya from London, UK!!!!!



## Nush (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey girls and guys, I hope you're all great wherever in the world you are!!! My name is Nush and I just wanted to say hi to everyone and put an end to my lurking days!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I must be one of the longest lurkers here, but I have finally decided to post an intro at 4.30am!! (I couldn’t sleep and I’ve been browsing on here for the past hour! It’s addictive!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I’ve always liked make up but recently it's turning into an addiction! I’ve been hugely inspired after seeing so many talented people on you tube and on forums. You guys are seriously amazing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don’t own a huge collection of makeup but I have a feeling that soon my urges will give way and my pockets will say ouch!!!!

Can’t wait to chat to you lovelies out there, and I’m looking forward to being a non-lurker!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buh Byeee and Nitey Nite !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(p.s. those smilies are so cute!!)


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 24, 2008)

hi!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello Nush, Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## awomanofthelord (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Nush - you live in one of my favourite places in the whole world - London is an amazing city.

Welcome to Specktra and enjoy!  Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello from the UK too! Welcome! It's a fun site especially for inspiration!!!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------

